# tips for buying bogwood/wood



## Zebra Fish (28 Dec 2014)

i've recently taken my bogwood out while i was allowing floating plants to develop roots in a non filtered and treated tank and realised how much it opened up my tank. however im still wanting to get some bogwood for the tank so anyone got any tips about what to look for, the best types of wood and shapes to look for. just a note i do want it to be a hiding spot for some shy cories as well so it can't be too 'open' if that makes sense. i've been spying on ebay for any appealing shapes but none have really popped up so if you spot any nice bits feel free to send a link


----------



## GHNelson (28 Dec 2014)

Hi
Mopani wood is a nice wood available from.... http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/wood-mopani-c-545_11_238_553.html


----------



## Zebra Fish (28 Dec 2014)

think thats what i had before, problem with ordering it from there is you don't know what shape you'll get sent whereas on ebay im able to see that these shapes of wood wouldn't look right or what i think would look right. thanks for the suggestion ill have an explore on that website and see if theres any insperation


----------



## GreenNeedle (29 Dec 2014)

'The range' sell bogwood really cheaply.  £1.99 for your usual 10 - 12" pieces.  £12.99 for some monster pieces.  Then you can find a few pieces that you can use together and mix with cobbles where they join / overlap.


----------



## Wallace (29 Dec 2014)

SuperColey1 said:


> 'The range' sell bogwood really cheaply.  £1.99 for your usual 10 - 12" pieces.  £12.99 for some monster pieces.  Then you can find a few pieces that you can use together and mix with cobbles where they join / overlap.



+1 on looking in The Range if you have one near you. I picked up a large piece for £12.99 that would easily have been double that in MA or a smaller lfs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zebra Fish (29 Dec 2014)

unfortunately no range near me, my towns nice and far away from any big fish shops.  there is a good selection of driftwood and bogwood at pets pad near my boyfriends house nothing that particularly caught my eye but there was little pieces there. shall check out pets at home tomorrow but if not and i dont have luck at the lfs ill just hold off no point in getting something if it not right from the minute i see it


----------



## dw1305 (29 Dec 2014)

Hi all, 





Zebra Fish said:


> unfortunately no range near me, my towns nice and far away from any big fish shops.


 Ideal at the moment for some "pick your own" wood. 

If you can find some "stag-headed" Oak trees near you (like the one below) you can often find long dead heart wood branches underneath them.



 

cheers Darrel


----------



## Zebra Fish (30 Dec 2014)

Ooo I shall have a look next time I take the dogs for a walk in the woods. Great idea cheers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

